# How to trap a kitten



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This was related to me by a friend who does TNR with me. It had me in stitches!

How do you trap a kitten living under a shed. Bring 7 flash lights, lawn chair, net, 3 traps- pack rat trap, kitten trap, normal have a heart trap. Bring blankets, kennel, variety of foods, concret blocks. Go morning noon night for a week pleading, conjoling, and tempting the kitten who sits just out of your reach. 

Place concret blocks along back of shed that face the busy road. Have sick volunteers come out and crawl under shed to watch the kitten toy with them and stay just out of their reach. Put ever tempting morsals in the traps only to watch the kitten not set the trap off by being half in and half out.

Bring mother cat back in a carrier to call the kitten out into a trap. Let mother cat cry in car all the way over only to be silent once you get to the shed. 

Finally get so mad you sit in the lawn chair and your not leaving till you have this kitten. Watch the kitten play with the net laying on top of a trap. Watch the kitten check out all the traps and food. Sampling each kind in each trap without setting it off. Finally, after 45 minutes, lean over and pick it up suddenly and listen to her purr and be happy not struggling as you put her in a carrier. Her name is P I T A. You can figure out what it means


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:lol: x100!!! That was hysterical! Crazy cats and what they put us through! ...I think a few of mine have middle names that are "PITA"...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great, Merry!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Great story! The funny thing is that it is SO easy to picture it all happening! PITA is a great name for a cat! (I've only applied it to certain customers in the past. :wink: )


----------



## lilminxlou (Oct 20, 2009)

lmao could see it all happening 
btw what does pita mean?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

lilminxlou said:


> btw what does pita mean?


 :mrgreen: Pain In The A-_hem_. :wink


Just adding an informative note about trapping small kittens who don't weigh enough to trip the trap-door.
_I have temporarily rigged my Have-a-Heart trap to not be set off by weight and instead by-passed the trip pan and used a light twine/string/rope that I pulled and tripped the trap-door. I did this when I wanted to trap an entire litter of kittens at once (instead of one-at-a-time) after they had *all* entered the trap to eat the canned food. Of course, this only works if the kittens/cats will allow you to be visibly present and w/in 15-20' of the trap as they enter to eat._


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahaha hilarious!


----------

